# DI-2 bike for $3,700



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

A Motobecane Le Champion cf bike for $3,700. Is this price too good to be true? I ride a Fuji cf that I only paid $1,200 for a few years ago so I am not expecting a lot. Has anybody ridden this bike?


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

See this thread ... :thumbsup: 

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthrea...Dura-Ace-Di2-carbon-fiber-road-bike-for-3-700


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

siclmn said:


> A Motobecane Le Champion cf bike for $3,700. Is this price too good to be true? I ride a Fuji cf that I only paid $1,200 for a few years ago so I am not expecting a lot. Has anybody ridden this bike?



Yep saw that. $3700 is a big jump from $1200. Have you looked at the Ti SRAM Red or the Le Champion Inferno with SRAM Red for $2300? 

I have the Inferno and have been riding it since last fall. I really have been enjoying the ride.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

And for another $700 I could put DA cranks and calipers on it and it would look like a full DA from a distance. It is tempting. Except for that Motobecane decal that is on it.


----------

